# Burmese X cross Siamese litter



## Kallan

Born on 14th November ( I know, I'm behind the times )

She produced 7 pups, 5 bucks and 2 does.

There are two this colour and I love them! What colour are they?









One which I hope will be Siamese:









Two the same colour as mom:









And two slightly lighter: (What colour would these be?)


----------



## HtrKid

I think the first one is Blue but im not totally sure on that.


----------



## mice-lover

Have they got 'Dumbo' Ears?


----------



## HtrKid

There is no such thing as dumbo ears in the mice standards. Mice with big ears are consitered show mice (along with other traits). What colors are the buck and doe?


----------



## Rhasputin

Dumbo refers to the placement on rats, cause by a skull deformity I believe.
In mice, there is Gremlin, which is where one ear is misplaced like a dumbo rat, but the other is placed normally. 
But no dumbo mice.

Your second is definitely not Siamese. ):


----------



## Kallan

Mum Burmese, dad Siamese. Why is the second def not Siamese? They don't get their points for another week or so - they're 4 weeks right now.


----------



## m137b

Is your buck a ruby eyed siamese or a black eyed siamese. It makes a big difference is what possible colors the babies could be.

If your buck is ruby eyed, you'd get only ch/ch and cch/ch, siamese and burmese, and obviously both your parent mice carry blue, so ch/ch d/d and cch/ch d/d blue point siamese and blue burmese.

If your buck is black eyed[ch/ce], you can get cch/ch[burmese], ch/ch[ruby eyed siamese], ch/ce[black eyed siamese], or cch/ce[stone]. And again blue dilutions of all 3 colors, cch/ch d/d blue burmese, ch/ch d/d & ch/ce blue point siamese, and cch/ce d/d[i'm not even going to try and guess the name for that one, lol]

We only have ruby eyed siamese over here, we call black eyed ones color point. From the babies, it looks like your buck is black eyed. So the first one is a Blue Burmese, the second Black eyed siamese, and the last one looks Stone[i think thats the right name]

Either way those are some lovely babies


----------



## Rhasputin

Oh I didn't know they were so young! They look older then 4 weeks.

And yes, ditto what Cindy said about colour point, and siam/burmese.


----------



## SarahY

I reckon blue burmese and siamese as well.

Off topic, but dumbo mice do exist Rhasputin, I've seen pictures. There was actually someone on here who had one but they were never heard from again.

Sarah xxx


----------



## zany_toon

I really like the little blue baby :love1 You need to keep her!! Then you can have a bash at breeding blue points  And there are 4 little siamese boys here willing to lend their services in future :lol:


----------



## Rhasputin

SarahY said:


> I reckon blue burmese and siamese as well.
> 
> Off topic, but dumbo mice do exist Rhasputin, I've seen pictures. There was actually someone on here who had one but they were never heard from again.
> 
> Sarah xxx


I'll believe it when I see it!
But honestly, after seeing those mice that had some sort of genetic issue where their legs would fall off at weaning age, I'll believe just about anything! 
I'd love to see pictures of that. I've only ever heard of, or seen, Gremlin.


----------



## SarahC

mousebreeder, Cait had a very nice blue astrex dumbo mouse.Alas I think the dumbo thread must have been lost in one of our many upgrades because I searched for ages the other day and couldn't find it.I bet she's still got the pic though.She never pursued establishing the trait as far as I know,pm her and ask her to put the pic up again.


----------



## Kallan

Dad was ruby eyed but he did carry blue come to think of it. Zany I like the little blue ones too but they are both boys!


----------



## kerryann

im loving the first one kallan, it looks blue to me


----------



## Lou-Fraser

kerryann said:


> im loving the first one kallan, it looks blue to me


I agree blue me thinks


----------



## The Village Mousery

could be be blue burmese if the points come in give it a couple more weeks keep em cool, if you get them before me i think i may cry.... i think they are more likely to be chinchillated blue. Double dose of ch i believe, very good for breeding into blue siamese lines as they are nigh on a sure thing for passing on siamese and they help the colourpoints. I've done my reasearch on these lol


----------



## geordiesmice

This is all too complicated for me lol


----------



## zany_toon

Kallan said:


> Dad was ruby eyed but he did carry blue come to think of it. Zany I like the little blue ones too but they are both boys!


Still think you should keep them :lol:


----------



## moustress

Wouldn't a 'blue' burmese be called a shaded siamese? I had one like that many years ago and that's what that one was called. She was a beauty and was the only 100% English mousie I've ever had. Her ears were of a pretty moderate size, which is probably why the breeder was selling her. She never was successfully bred, unfortunately.


----------



## Kallan

They're all getting points!!!


----------



## moustress

Fabulous! Pic!! Want pics! *boinng boinng boinng*


----------



## The Village Mousery

no moustress over here they would be called Blue burmese i think i may cry now lol


----------



## Kallan

L-R: Mum (Burmese), mid-coloured offspring with points, blue longhair from Art, burmese coloured offspring:










Then we have:

Mid coloured closeup:









Burmese offspring closeup:

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










A light blue boy (for actual colour see first picture on first page, this photo is off colour) now with points:









Siamesey boy:


----------



## zany_toon

The little middle coloured girlie looks just like me Sealey :love1


----------



## geordiesmice

There lovely Mice cant wait for my 10 too open there eyes


----------



## m137b

Your last siamese boy has ruby eyes, lol, they looked black in the last pics. He looks like a blue point siamese. The 'mid colored' ones looks like a Seal Point siamese. They are very pretty.


----------



## webzdebs

all gorgeous with such big ears, love the mid coloured girl she is a beauty!


----------

